# Help With A Book Title



## FrankSinatra (Mar 3, 2003)

I borrowed a book from my local library a few years ago, really enjoyed it, and now cannot remember its title.

The story line was basically about a young man, who goes into some woods around his home, and meets a young girl there who shows him around, and whom he also has sexual relations with.

Werewolves are in this book, and towards the end they come across a priest living deep in the woods and this place is a 'sanctuary'.

The woods are also populated by little creatures, who are totally black skinned and have triangular features with yellow eyes?.

Im skimming my memory here, at the end of the book, he is back in 'civilization' but these things haunt him even there, and if my memory serves me correctly, a wolf attacks him in his apartment.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? 

If it does, please, please, let me know the title.

I vaguely remember it being something like 'Forbidden Forest' or 'Hidden Kingdom' or something along those lines.

Please help!

*Help*

Anyone please?


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2003)

are you sur eyou didnt dream it??


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 7, 2003)

thats just mean....well did you? , it actually sounds like a good book...cmon people!!!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 8, 2003)

*Yes*

No i didnt dream it... 

But i cant even remember the authors name!

I think the man in the book was called 'David', but im not even clear on that.



*Luck*

Any luck?

It also had some scense about his aunt getting pregenant, and she took the lad swimming in a stream.

Whilst he was in this stream with her, he sort of got excited..if you understand me...and she noticed.

It kind of makes you think toward the end that the girl from the woods he was having sex with, was his aunties child.

Oh....bits and pieces keep coming back to me.

Please?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *I borrowed a book from my local library a few years ago, really enjoyed it, and now cannot remember its title.
> 
> The story line was basically about a young man, who goes into some woods around his home, and meets a young girl there who shows him around, and whom he also has sexual relations with.
> ...



Try the Shadow Matrix or the Seven Sleepers. The Seven Sleepers had a Forbidden forest and I think it had a Hidden Kigdom.


----------



## Sador (Apr 6, 2003)

Was it Fairy Story by Clive Barker? Haven't read it but it sounds a bit like the review I read.

Maybe one of the "Magic Kingdom" books by Terry Brooks


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 7, 2003)

*No*

I hate Terry Brooks, so not him.

Its so frustrating!

Anything anyone?

I remember at the beginning that he is in a stream with his Aunt.

Rose i think her name was.

And she got took away because she was with illegitamite child.

Any help?

Adam

I never found this book but would love to, any new members know what i am talking about?


----------

